# Tuna



## lsutiger (Sep 13, 2006)

My friend went deep sea fishing in the gulf last weekend, and he just brought me this enormous piece of tuna, probably 10 lbs. I was just wondering what everyone does with tuna, aside from the requisite soy/ginger/wasabi and sesame seed crust recipe.


----------



## FryBoy (Sep 13, 2006)

This is good:

PAN-ROASTED TUNA WITH WHITE BEANS

Four Servings

BEANS:
1 Cup dried small white beans
2 Tablespoons unsalted butter
1 Medium onion, finely chopped
1 Large carrot, cut into 1/3-inch dice
1 Celery rib, cut into 1/3-inch dice
1 Large clove garlic
1 Teaspoon dried thyme
½ Teaspoon dried oregano
1 Bay leaf
3 Medium yellow or red bell peppers, cut into a inch dice
4 Cups chicken broth
-- Salt & black pepper to taste
2 Tablespoons finely chopped Italian parsley
2 Teaspoons minced fresh rosemary
2 Tablespoons olive oil
2 Tablespoons sherry vinegar

TUNA:
1 Tablespoon olive oil
4 6-ounce tuna steaks, about 2 inches thick
-- Salt & coarsely ground black pepper

BEANS: Rinse beans. Either soak overnight in 4 cups water,
OR bring to boil, turn off heat, & cover for 1 hour. Drain &
rinse.

Melt butter in 4-quart saucepan and saute onion, carrot, &
celery until softened, about 5 minutes. Add garlic, thyme,
oregano, bay leaf, & bell peppers; saute another minute. Add
broth and beans. Bring to boil, partially cover, and simmer until
beans are tender, about 1 hour. Some liquid should remain.
Add salt and pepper to taste. Just before serving, stir in
parsley, rosemary, olive oil and vinegar.

TUNA: Preheat oven to 450E. Season one side of tuna with
salt and lots of pepper. Heat oil in heavy cast-iron skillet. Saute
fish over high heat for 1 to 2 minutes per side until just
browned on all sides. Transfer skillet to oven and cook fish for
another 6 minutes or until it feels firm but is still pink in center.

SERVICE: Spoon beans onto plates and set the tuna on top,
peppered side up. Serve with medium-bodied, fruity red wine.​


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 13, 2006)

You could make fish tacos.  Just pan sear keeping very rare then slice and make a pineapple salsa or other fruit salsa to serve on them.  I love Cholula hot sauce on this taco!

I love to make this lemony cabbage to go with mine - cabbage (maybe 1/2 a medium head), water (1/4 - 1/2 cup depending on how many lemons you use), 4-5 regular size lemons or you can use a combination of lemons and limes, chopped up roasted jalapeno (seeds removed but veins left in for some heat), salt, pepper, a tad of sugar if it's too sour, and as much fresh, chopped cilantro added right before serving, as much as you like.  You will want to make this a couple hours before serving (it will make a huge difference, the flavors really calm down) and serve using a slotted spoon.


----------



## Lynan (Sep 13, 2006)

lsutiger said:
			
		

> My friend went deep sea fishing in the gulf last weekend, and he just brought me this enormous piece of tuna, probably 10 lbs. I was just wondering what everyone does with tuna, aside from the requisite soy/ginger/wasabi and sesame seed crust recipe.


 
It is the end of your summer and the tomatos and other vegetables will be full of flavour. Do a proper Nicoise Salad, or make a Romesco Sauce and serve with your quickly grilled or roasted tuna. Then invite me to dinner!!


----------



## lsutiger (Sep 13, 2006)

muchos gracias!

On another note, anyone have a preference of teriaki or soy [sauce] for use in a mariniade? I was going to go with soy.


----------



## Seven S (Sep 14, 2006)

soy.... or even try tamari


----------



## AllenOK (Sep 15, 2006)

I know I kind of get repetitive about this, but I just love Blackened Tuna.  Cook it to medium, and it's heavenly!


----------



## Hades (Sep 15, 2006)

Raw with a bit of wasabi.
Pan seared in a salade niçoise


----------



## Seven S (Sep 15, 2006)

i poach the fillets in a bain marie, covered in the best extra virgin olive oil and some basil leaves... then i remove from oil, flake into chunks and use as  any other canned tuna - but much better in flavor.... or you can preserve it in a jar in the fridge for later use, however, after you remove the fillets from the poaching oil, allow the oil to cool -- then you will see there is oil and water, take the oil wihich will rise to the top, and with a ladle transfer to your storage container, discard the water left behind.... then place your tuna fillets in the evoo and store in the fridge


----------



## ChefJune (Sep 15, 2006)

lsutiger said:
			
		

> My friend went deep sea fishing in the gulf last weekend, and he just brought me this enormous piece of tuna, probably 10 lbs. I was just wondering what everyone does with tuna, aside from the requisite soy/ginger/wasabi and sesame seed crust recipe.


Hmmmmmm  I've never made it that way.... Here's one of my favorites, and it is a piece of cake -- oooooooops, I mean _tuna!_

*Tuna with Lemon and Caper Sauce*
This is a great dish to make in a grill pan (on top the stove) and serve your friends on a cold, gray day in January when you¹re all wishing for warmth and sunshine.
6 servings
4 tablespoons unsalted butter
1 large lemon, peeled, cut crosswise into 8 ¼” slices, seeded, with their
juice
2 tablespoons drained nonpareil capers
sea salt and freshly ground white pepper to taste 
3 tuna steaks, cut 1-1/4” thick (about 1 pound each)
2 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil
2 teaspoons finely chopped parsley for garnish


1. Melt 4 tablespoons butter in a small saucepan over medium low heat. Stir constantly until the butter is light brown, about 3 minutes.

2. Cut the lemon slices into quarters. Add them (with their juice), and the capers, to the saucepan. Reduce the heat and cook, shaking the pan several times, until the lemon and capers are heated through, about 1 minute. Taste for and correct seasoning.
3. Light a grill or preheat the broiler. Bush the tuna with olive oil on both sides. Sprinkle with salt and freshly ground white pepper to taste.


4. Grill or broil the tuna about 4 inches from the heat, turning once, until charred outside and still slightly pink in the center (3 to 4 minutes per side).


5. Transfer the tuna to a large platter and cut into thick strips. Pour the lemon and caper sauce over the fish and serve immediately, garnished with the chopped parsley.

_Wine Tip:_ Serve with a Rhône Valley white wine. I love Châteauneuf-du-Pape, or try a Viognier from Australia.


----------



## mish (Sep 15, 2006)

lsutiger said:
			
		

> My friend went deep sea fishing in the gulf last weekend, and he just brought me this enormous piece of tuna, probably 10 lbs. I was just wondering what everyone does with tuna, aside from the requisite soy/ginger/wasabi and sesame seed crust recipe.


 
Lucky you  

Grill, broil or nuke it - with lemon juice and dill. Serve with a sour cream sauce.

Tuna Nicoise salad - add cooked pasta to the Nicoise, if you like.

Wrap tuna in foil or waxed paper, like a package, add herbs and seasonings and bake.

Won tons - add cream cheese and herbs - fry, boil or steam.

Tuna fettucinne - Grill the tuna, mix in sun-dried tomatoes, shrooms, fresh basil and alfredo sauce and/or pesto.

Tuna stir-fry - serve with noodles and rice.


----------



## Robo410 (Sep 15, 2006)

simple grilling over charcoal fire, served with lemmon ... 
salad nicoise using said grilled tuna rather than canned tuna is superb...greens, hb eggs, olives, spears of asparagus, etc, a wonderful vinaigrette, crusty bread and garlic olive oil, bottle of wine.  great meal idea.

cook it in parchment with herbs and butter and veggies like julienne of carrots and snap peas.


----------



## mish (Sep 15, 2006)

Robo410 said:
			
		

> simple grilling over charcoal fire, served with lemmon ...
> salad nicoise using said grilled tuna rather than canned tuna is superb...greens, hb eggs, olives, spears of asparagus, etc, a wonderful vinaigrette, crusty bread and garlic olive oil, bottle of wine. great meal idea.
> 
> cook it in parchment with herbs and butter and veggies like julienne of carrots and snap peas.


 
Hey Robo, we have the same menu


----------

